# After Reading The Link,I Think It's Time For Me To Fly



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Plus with my new neighbors causing a fuss
Report: Feds Take Down Preppers Accused of Stockpiling Guns and Ammunition: "Federal Conspiracy Charges"

See REO about a dozen times due to free tickets


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

What the heck some brain cells are starting to wake up


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

they were making explosives!!!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Home manufacture or having unregistered destructive devices will bring in the feds every time.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Sounds to me like some Carolina boys just havin' some fun! :armata_PDT_36:

It wasn't that long ago (the 1960s) that you could go into your local hardware store and buy DYNAMITE!

I don't even know how many times I have seen REO in concert. I lost count. Great band, and they are still out there touring.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> they were making explosives!!!!!


ditto, Big time mistake.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Meh, MORE REO!!!!!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I would never make explosives - it's far too dangerous! Pipe bombs? Really? To be of much value you need either a really BIG pipe of a 50 gallon drum.

It is a lot easier and safer to make rakes and foot-holds that are manually tripped. If they are automatically tripped I'd mess up and have to explain what happened to the county EMTs.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Reading the article I can see why they were investigated. Attempting to make dummy grenades live? "Planning to test" their home made explosive devices? "It's gonna be great!"
Idiots.
Not only the perps are morons, but check out some of the comments below the article.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

There have been a lot of these stories popping up lately. 
Key points on this.
1. OPSEC
2. some things need to be practiced, a lot, and others are good to just keep in the old noggin for when you need them.
3. Anything beyond face to face communication can be compromised, and even then, they have voice amplifiers that will screw you. So, don't communicate about illegal stuff.

Also, just for the record, there are coke can bombs that were killing people in Iraq, I'm "sure" a pipe bomb can be small and get the job done.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

As long as you have the right explosive you can make anything into an effective device. A fountain pen makes a great bomb if you have the right stuff to put in it but it is just a poor fire-cracker with black powder. The same is true with a coke can or a piece of pipe.
Make some nitroglycerin, mix it with some diatomaceous earth and all you need is to wrap it in waxed paper and you have dynamite. You need det cord or a blasting cap to set it off. Doing the same thing with black powder will put on a little show but it would not be an effective bomb.


----------

